# Omega Smf300.....Ebay Price Guide



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

So I've been watching an Omega SMf300 on ebay.....looks nice and clean in the photo's and description (which are of the standard you guys take in the FSOT fora).

And I'm wondering.........

What's a fair price for these watches?

Item no: 260484938207

must admit, I've had a few bids on it already, but currently sitting it out as there's a long way to go till it ends.

But I don't want to over-do it.....

Do our resident electric watch specialist have any views/words of wisdom?


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Its a nice looking piece but standing at 255.00 with six days to go. My advice would be to hold fire and buy off the members on this forum. F300 seamasters do pop up here on the sales forum at a fair price and at least you would know the watch had been well cared for. I have recently bought one in spanking condition off a forum member 265.00.


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice watch but by the looks of it whoever buys it will be paying over the odds.

I would let this one go and wait for another.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

My SM 120m F300 cost Â£500 from a forum member, but it recently had a Â£450 overhaul by STS using NOS parts so is completely mint. That's pretty much top dollar I'd imagine and for that dosh anyone would expect a minter. The one on the bay doesn't look too great and as they come up fairly regularly I'd wait for a better one.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Why would you bid so early, all you do is push the price up.

As for the final price, would expect it to be Â£600 as someone will get carried away.


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

jeffvader said:


> ..... *someone will get carried away*.


That would be me, then.

I always peak too soon..... :blush:

Sitting on my ebay finger till Sunday afternoon now. h34r:


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

The bezel looks a bit fishy on this one. I haven't seen one that has the number '60' on it before. Looks like it has been added later. I would find another with a better bezel. The bezel are obsolete now, so look for a good one.


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

hadn't noticed that myself.

Good spot. Having a scan over the article on deskdivers ( okay maybe not exhaustive, but does mention a rare 12hr version) would seem to suggest maybe not all is as it should be.

I can wait. I was just getting excited and impulsive.

The advice on prices is much appreciated though.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just had a quick peek and Ketiljo is correct about the bezel, it's either extremely rare or more likely a bit of a bodge. If you look carefully at the rest of the numbers they seem a little inconsistent too, I suspect it's been repaired and repainted in parts.

FYI the bezel is not a plastic insert you can buy separately, it's a bakerlite insert that's part of the bezel itself. It's the most common fault with the SM120 f300 as they tend to go milky when idiots try to lift them out of the bezel. They can also crack, usually around the 12 mark, which I suspect is why the ebay example has been bodged.

As a side note, if this is the sellers idea of a watch in excellent condition, I'd hate to see one of his ropey pieces!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

This is what a very clean bezel should look like:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Oddly enough, in the photo above the dial looks very heavy on the patina side of things, but in fact it's hardly visible to the naked eye. That's cameras for you though, always capable of picking out the tiniest flaw.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

At the current price of 255 its ok, but as you say the 60 on the bezel is interesting and a new one on us at DeskDivers, and more than likely is a bodge, but we wonder why they did that as the rest looks ok. Otherwise its a fair used smf300 Id say.

Oh and the bezel isnt bakelite, its acrylic... We always thought they were bakelite but Omega put us right on that. Bakelite would be too fragile for a bezel... yeah more fragile than acrylic even LOL

...for more info on these watches check the DeskDivers smf300 article at: http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/SMf300.html


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Patience :sadwalk:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

IMO bezel is definately a non-genuine replacement..

There are..if you look closely...some better examples on Ebay at the present time....

K


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

What about this one then...... 380159989919


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

frogspawn said:


> What about this one then...... 380159989919


That's quite nice. Different model though.

Think that's usually referred to as the 'skin diver', although I think I've seen an old Omega catalogue (have a look on the 'old-omegas' website <clicky>) that calls both models 'skin diver'.

Very unusual to see one of these models with the bezel markings still visible. They are printed on to the steel and rub off. No idea whether it's a fair price for one with a bezel in that condition though.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

frogspawn said:


> What about this one then...... 380159989919


Unusual, not a model I've seen before. Definitely nice though.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

The bezel is incorrect with the 60 at 12 o'clock...


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

it's definitely different.

but as i'm trying to get my hands on a megasonic at the moment, funds and availability permitting :thumbsup:, I'll leave this one for someone else.

Besides, most of my watches are black dials now, so fancy another 'pale face' lol!


----------



## Freezer10_4 (Oct 23, 2009)

ketiljo said:


> The bezel looks a bit fishy on this one. I haven't seen one that has the number '60' on it before. Looks like it has been added later. I would find another with a better bezel. The bezel are obsolete now, so look for a good one.


Thanks for that advice


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Probably overpriced and certainly would not take it near any water and it,s got a Rado crown on it.


----------



## Freezer10_4 (Oct 23, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> frogspawn said:
> 
> 
> > What about this one then...... 380159989919
> ...


Any chance of a new bezel for these? or is it an Omega special order any information welcome

Thank you


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The bezel is NLA new... so no chance you will find another unless you were very lucky or bought a watch to break.


----------

